# Taped Lectures of John Murray on the Adamic Administration



## Sven (Aug 8, 2009)

In the '70's there were several taped lectures by John Murray on the Adamic Administration in circulation. Are these lectures available on the internet anywhere?


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 8, 2009)

Try sermonaudio.com


----------



## wmc1982 (Aug 8, 2009)

Monergism :: John Murray


http://www.thirdmill.org/sermons/compile_speaker.asp/speaker/John Murray/site/iiim/category/speakers


----------



## KMK (Aug 8, 2009)

I have tried to listen to his tapes before and found them unintelligible because the sound quality is so bad.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 8, 2009)

KMK said:


> I have tried to listen to his tapes before and found them unintelligible because the sound quality is so bad.



Even if the sound quality were good (and I've heard at least one of them), they are virtually unlistenable because Murray was such a slooooooooooooow speaker. His content is excellent, of course but, as a speaker, he was just soooo boooooring. It's a wonder any of his students were able to stay awake in his classes.


----------

